# PEPSIMAX; My bags



## pepsimax

I will post pics of my collections, and I start with PRADA:


----------



## pepsimax

I mostly buy LV now, but I will show you the other bags first...
Here is my GUCCI collection:












ihttp://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/gucci057.jpg
457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/vesker015.jpg


----------



## pepsimax

More Gucci...


----------



## pepsimax

Here is my Chanel,Fendi and Dior.


----------



## pepsimax

And my DEREK LAM:


----------



## pepsimax

And my small BOTTEGA VENETA collection:


----------



## pepsimax

I also have a few Marc Jacobs, but maybe I will take some pics of them later...
But now my TRUE PASSION: LOUIS VUITTON!!!!!
I start with some vernis...





And pochette patch...


----------



## GTOFan

WOW, fabulous collection pepsimax!


----------



## freshmess

I have seen photos of your LV bags here and there and I must say you have an awesome collection! Great to see your other bag collections, too. Exquisite taste and you take great photos, too. All the more to enjoy your beautiful collections!

Hope to bump into you in the LV Oslo store one of these days


----------



## sweetneet

WOW i love your collection, especially the LV vernis!!  the sunset blvds..OMG...they are just TDF...


----------



## snoopylaughs

Love the color on the derek lam!  And the chocolates in your avatar are cute!


----------



## pepsimax

I have a few LE vuittons, here is the HALO SILVER




and the SPEEDY WATERCOLOUR in white


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for nice commentson my collection.

Freshmess, maybe I meet you in the store in Oslo in 2009,
that would be great...I will go to Oslo in the spring, I can not wait to visit Hermes,too.:shame:


----------



## pepsimax

I have a few Suhali bags too, LE RADIEUX and LE CONFIDENT


----------



## pepsimax

And another LE vuitton ( I think? ), RIVETING


----------



## pepsimax

Here is the LIMELIGHT PM,black






And my INCLUSION GM collection


----------



## pepsimax

This is Mahina XS in black :


----------



## pepsimax

Here is my LV luggage;


----------



## pepsimax

more stuff for travel in style...


----------



## pepsimax

This is the TAHITIENNE in pink,small size, and TAHITIENNE scarf,violet.


----------



## pepsimax

I have to show you to HERMES things too,
the COLLIER THE CHIEN bracelets, in exotic leather


----------



## pepsimax

More vernis and a gucci scarf


----------



## ruemode

OMG I would take EVERY bag and accessory in your closest! There isn't a less-than-perfect one in the bunch. And the Gucci Tall boots are TDF!!! LOVE THEM!


----------



## kplovesbag

WOW! what a collection you have!! I love them all! especially the Prada & Gucci! thanks for sharing


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you,kplovesbag and ruemode,you are so nice


----------



## sep

You have a gorgeous collection!  Those Gucci boots are TDF!!!


----------



## kate021105

Very stunning collection! I love your bags especially the LE ones. I like the tahitienne, limelight and shimmer halo! =)


----------



## pepsimax

Sep, thank you, the gucci boots are my favourite too

kate,thank you so much,I love your collection,you have so many georgeous bags.


----------



## pepsimax

This was my very first LV, Stockton monogram mat,black




and then this was my second LV bag,Fowler monogram mat in blue


----------



## pepsimax

Here are my favourites this time of the year,I wear them every day, brrrr.
GRAND FROID CAP AND SCARF, in verone and coral.





and Stephen Sprouse Leopars scarfs, violet and brown,
and beige monogram scarf





and the Mahina stoles,in black,brown and pink


----------



## pepsimax

And finally,( I think I have shown you everything now)
another fav, Mahina SX in bronze.






I have 2 more bags to show you all later, one LE and one VERNIS bag...
You will have to wait to se these pics, because my dear sister has borrowed them
from me


----------



## freshmess

pepsimax said:


> Thank you all for nice commentson my collection.
> 
> Freshmess, maybe I meet you in the store in Oslo in 2009,
> that would be great...I will go to Oslo in the spring, I can not wait to visit Hermes,too.:shame:



That would be nice  I could introduce you to fellow Oslo tPFers who are dear friends of mine, too. 
Enjoy your holidays!


----------



## krazy4bags

wow...stunning collections *pepsimax*!!  your Gucci shoes...they are HOT!!!  The red Guccissima boston is gorgeous!! I LOVE IT! You have a very beautiful LV collections too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joke

wow wow wow wow wow and again WOW
can't wait to see your MJ pieces!


----------



## Babestaaa

pepsi..

i want to eat those chocolates in ur icon lol. gorgeous collection btw! you must tell me how you keep ur vernis prestine!


----------



## Babestaaa

pepsi..

i want to eat those chocolates in ur icon lol. gorgeous collection btw! you must tell me how you keep ur vernis prestine!


----------



## Roe

Omg!!!

I really do love your collection. Very diverse. Those gucci boots...ugh...i kick myself for not getting them this season. They are so beautiful. 

Enjoy it and may your collection grow further


----------



## pepsimax

Babestaaa said:


> pepsi..
> 
> i want to eat those chocolates in ur icon lol. gorgeous collection btw! you must tell me how you keep ur vernis prestine!


 The chocolates are long gone,lol,box is now empty, and all that is left is the picture.
I do not think it is difficult to take care of vernis, only the amarante
maybe, they get fingerprints all over


----------



## pepsimax

krazy4bags,Joke,Roe;
Thank you for nice comments


----------



## VuittonsLover

your collection is beautiful.


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Wow, you have an AMAZING collection. I lvoe your LVs and Guccis!!*


----------



## skyrider007

Stunning collection! Congrats!


----------



## pepsimax

Vuittonslover,
LVuittonLover and skyrider007;
Thank you for  nice comments on my collection


----------



## ayla

Wow Mahina twins ! And I love your Suhali, you have an amazing collection !


----------



## pepsimax

ayla said:


> Wow Mahina twins ! And I love your Suhali, you have an amazing collection !


 Thank you,Ayla.

I have more gucci :


----------



## tulip618

Hi Pepsi, Your collection is truely amazing!!! I love your LV pieces, the scarfs, the vernis......!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG!  What a fabulous collection!  Can't believe you haven't posted your showcase on here before now! My faves are definitely your Mahina XS's and your gorgeous, gorgeous Halo Silver!   Thanks so much for all the eye candy!


----------



## OG_Baby

Absolutely FABULOUS ~ I love them all!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love your collection  especially the LV's


----------



## pepsimax

Tulip618,
Accio sacculus,Sewon and SweetPurple:
Thank you all for nice comments,and for looking.


----------



## mardon

What a beautiful, stunning collection you have  I'm speechless....


----------



## sabishka

Awesome collection, pepsimax! I especially love your Suhalis, they are gorgeous. ))


----------



## ValleyO

Love the leather Guccis!!!!


----------



## izziebee

Wow, what an amazing collection you have....I love every single thing in your showcase!  Congratulations and I cannot wait to see your other additions!


----------



## hansyu

i LOVE ur collection!!!


----------



## pepsimax

Mardon,Sabishka,VallyO,Izziebee and Hansyu:
thank you for nice comments, and for looking


----------



## margaritaxmix

Love all of your LVs, especially the cute patch Pochette. The Sunset Blvds and Suhalis are TDF! 

Oh, and gorgeous Chanel flap


----------



## impursed

Nice   I like that you choose fun bags! shows a lot of personality. You inspire me to post my own collection


----------



## No Cute

Your collection is amazing!  I especially love your Monogram Vernis evening bags...those are Sunset Boulevard, right?  Gorgeous!


----------



## blessedme

Pepsimax, you're collection is to the max! thanks for sharing. Had a great time looking at them, I'm loving them!


----------



## pepsimax

margaritamix; thank you for your nice comments
impursed;thank you, I look forward to see your collection
No Cute; thank you for nice comments,and yes they are sunsets
blessedme;thank you so much for your comments and for looking


----------



## bravorodrig

I absolutely love all your bags!!!  The Tahitienne is  !!!!


----------



## pepsimax

I got my wilshire vernis bags today,one GALACTIC BLUE
and one ROSE POP.
I am not so sure I like the pink so much,but the blue I adore


----------



## Elsie87

Great collection!

You have excellent taste!


----------



## pepsimax

Here is a picture of them together


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ Yummy!

Congrats Pepsimax! Lovely new additions!


----------



## bluefish

Every piece in your collection is gorgeous! I LOVE your new Wilshires ...


----------



## biancaboo

Awesome collection, pepsimax!!!


----------



## krisluvspurses

AMAZING collection!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caley

Pepsimax, you have such an exquisite collection! can't wait to see what you'll be acquiring in 2009!!!


----------



## pepsimax

Sweetpurple,leema183,biancaboo,krisluvspurses
and caley;Thank you for nice comments!

I have just returned my rose pop wilshire,I think it was 
"too bright" for me...
But I will post pics of what I got instead;
Keepall 55 with strap,monogram AND Galliera pm monogram.
I need to add some monogram to my collection.


----------



## mardon

pepsimax said:


> Sweetpurple,leema183,biancaboo,krisluvspurses
> and caley;Thank you for nice comments!
> 
> I have just returned my rose pop wilshire,I think it was
> "too bright" for me...
> But I will post pics of what I got instead;
> Keepall 55 with strap,monogram AND Galliera pm monogram.
> I need to add some monogram to my collection.


 
Can't wait to see


----------



## pepsimax

I am still waiting for my keepall and galliera,
but I`m posting pics of my MARC JACOBS bags while I am waiting...


----------



## pepsimax

And I got some "gifts" from LV:
For christmas this delicious box of chocholate,









and a LV book...


----------



## pepsimax

I forgot to show you my monogram mat black ludlow wallet.





And I will reveal two more bags this month, my sister has borrowed
them,but she will bring them to me 22 jan.when she visits me...
It is THE SPEEDY CUBE!!!!
And: RODEO DRIVE in AMARANTE!!!!


----------



## kvwel

*You have a lovely LV collection....it's varied and not what you see every day....very nice!!!*


----------



## pepsimax

Here is also some of my favourite shoes;
First PRADA sandals:






And then two pair of MIU MIUs...


----------



## pepsimax

kvwel said:


> *You have a lovely LV collection....it's varied and not what you see every day....very nice!!!*


 Thank you very much


----------



## journeyforever

I love all your Gucci's & LV's!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

You have a stunning collection!! I would love to see some pics of you in the 'in action' thread!


----------



## paije

Pepsimax ~ Your collection is fantastic, I love how you go for your favourites in every color, I do that too LOL!! 

Just gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing. x


----------



## DeafEskie

*I am wondering if the bags are as expensive in Europe as they are here in the States? *


----------



## DeafEskie

*Forgot to say....No offense meant on the "expensive" part.  I am only just wondering since I have no idea how European costs stand up to the American Dollar...I still have yet to get my very FIRST designer bag.  I can't wait either--because I have seen how these things hold up and last forever.  *


----------



## Spo0oky

What an amazing collection! You have a taste for trully unique pieces. Love all your vernis items. Congratulations


----------



## pepsimax

joruneyforever,pinkgoldfish,spo0oky; thank you for looking at my collection,
and for the nice comments.

paije; Thank you! Yes,when I find a favourite, I usually get tempted to
buy more than one...


----------



## Nikkeipursefan

Wow, I love all your Vernis and I'd forgotten how much I loved the monogram mat until I saw your wallet. Thanks for posting your collection!


----------



## pepsimax

Finally they have arrived!
Here is more monogram for my collection;
First: GALLIERA PM


----------



## pepsimax

And monogram luggage, the KEEPALL 55.


----------



## pepsimax

Last one this week,I have been waiting impatiently for this:
DAMIER GRAPHITE KEEPALL 55


----------



## The tall one

love the lv's. but my fav bag is the 85th anniv red gucci so hot. but my sister is in love with this graphite she is quite :greengrin: with envy. GREAT COLLECTION!!


pepsimax said:


> Last one this week,I have been waiting impatiently for this:
> DAMIER GRAPHITE KEEPALL 55


----------



## Eponineslove

Great collection!  I love the Damier Keepall!


----------



## xokolat

it's amazing!!!

i love the dior with flowers, the brown prada at the top of the multi-colored (what is the name of this model??),...................

but yours shoes .......... are wonderfull i'm shocked


----------



## pepsimax

The tall one; thank youfor nice comments, the red gucci is one
of my favourites too!

eponieslove;thank you very much for looking...

xokolat; thanks! I think the brown prada is called jaquard logo, or something
like that...

nikkeipursefan; thank you !


----------



## marose28

Love your collection! Your limited edition LV pieces are TDF!  I love your halo and WC speedy and Chanel flap!


----------



## Pink Daisy

Pepsimax, you have an amazing capsule wardrobe and such sophisticated taste....thank you for sharing!!


----------



## dollfie-lover

I love your Prada and LV. And I want your shoes- all of them!


----------



## pepsimax

Marose28,Pink Daisy,dollfie-lover;thank you for looking at my collection,
and thanks for sweet comments too.

I think my red gucci boston bag deserves a better pic, as it is a huge favourite.


----------



## pepsimax

And I did not think much of the picture of LV riveting,so this one is a bit better...
Before the weekend,i will post pics of speedy cube and rodeo drive,
and my new roses stole in pink.


----------



## artsydoll

nice collection


----------



## pepsimax

I have got some new bags to show you,as promised
First the RODEO DRIVE, in amarante...
And modeling pic.


----------



## mizz852

I'm normally not a big fan of LV, but your collection is making me love it! I especially love the keepall, it's an excellent way to travel in style!


----------



## pepsimax

And the LE Speedy CUBE


----------



## pepsimax

Here are modeling pics of the SPEEDY CUBE


----------



## pepsimax

artsydoll,mizz852; thank you,you are so sweet,
thanks for looking!


----------



## pepsimax

I am not sure I like the Roses, it looks really HOT on everybody else,
but I am a bit afraid of bold colors...
But anyway, I got the ROSES STOLE in PINK...
And here is a modeling pic too...
I would really like to hear from you, if you think I should take it back,or not


----------



## pepsimax

Another pic of the roses:


----------



## pepsimax

This is the french wallet in amarante, and I`m gonna use it with
the new Rodeo Drive.


----------



## roxies_mom

Wow pepsimax, that's quite a collection!  I love the prada  but my favs have to be the LV!  I dream of a collection like that...someday!  Until then.....Can I come play in your closet?


----------



## The tall one

Love the cube and this scarf


----------



## pepsimax

Roxies mom,the tall one; thank you for such nice comments,
thanks for looking

I just found another way to model the rodeo drive;
I took the strap from the sunset amarante,then I can wear it like this???


----------



## bluefish

LOVE the new additions, *pepsimax*! The Rodeo Drive is beautiful - either way that you wear it!
And the Roses stole is a nice pop of colour, too!


----------



## mardon

That's a cool way to wear that amarante beauty!  Love your pics, Pepsi! Congrats on everything.....I really think the Rose stole is great for you


----------



## xoxo_jess

First of all LOVE your collection! all the LV luggage pieces, your Chanel bag, and everything else! Second, the Rose stole looks REALLY good on you definitely keep it!


----------



## mardon

pepsimax said:


> Here are modeling pics of the SPEEDY CUBE


 
Hey Sweety 

Those boots! Can you remember who made those? They are sweeeeeet


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Fabulous collection!


----------



## handbag addict

Love your collection!!! Congratulations for this well rounded collection!!!


----------



## TygerKitty

Wow you have such a varied collection, it's absolutely lovely!  I cannot get enough of the LV vernis!  

BTW, I do like the roses on you, the pop of color is pretty against the black!


----------



## SweetPurple

Lovely new additions!

I love your thread ~ the pics are so vivid, I enjoy looking at them over and over again!


----------



## lilyyy

i love your speedy watercolour!!


----------



## pepsimax

Iilyyy,SweetPurple,TygerKitty,handbag addict,Mardon,LV&Lexus07,xoxo jess,
and leema183;

You are all sooo sweet, Thank you all for looking at my collection,
and for all the nice comments too...


----------



## Barby

beautiful collection!!!


----------



## scarcici

Great, great, great ! Love all, but your Prada bags are so cute .


----------



## pepsimax

Barby; thank you 

scarcici; thanks! The prada bags are my first designerbags, then I started
buying gucci and LV...


----------



## Redenkeew

Fabulous . Love your collection.


----------



## Redenkeew

Edited.


----------



## asl_bebes

Wow ... your collection is stunning but your LVs are TDF!  It's obvious that your first love is LV, you have all the best pieces from it!  Thanks for posting pics, I really enjoyed going through your thread!


----------



## bpbtk

awesome collection! Love everything you got.


----------



## Monaliceke

WOW! Really wonderful collection


----------



## pepsimax

Redenkeew;Thank you very much
asl_bebes;thank you so much, happy you liked it, and I think your collection
is simply STUNNING,all your chanels and lv.....
bpbtk; thank you for looking,and for the sweet comments
luxemadam; thank you very much


----------



## ashleyyy

Wow I am in love with your collection but my favorite bag is the Gucci Boston Bag!
I am deeply in love with it.I wish I had one of your bags


----------



## LRC

What a great collection.  I LOVE the Halo Silver!!


----------



## frostedcouture

omg you have a wonderful collection.  i love your unique ones!


----------



## sweetlove

I love your LVs and CDCs! Stunning


----------



## charzzy

The LV Speedy Cube is absolutely stunning!


----------



## pepsimax

Ashleyyy;thank you,the gucci boston is a beauty,I cannot believe
I was so lucky , I accidently found it in Vienna.
LRC;thank you for nice comments, the halo is my party bagartyhat:.
frostedcoture; thank you for your sweet comments
sweetlove;thank you for looking at my collection,glad you liked it
charzzy;Thanks! Yes,the cube is great,I love big bags

And next week I hope I get the graffiti zippy wallet in pink .I will post pics...


----------



## holly923

you have a perfect figure and a perfect shoe and bag collection. I must buy more things and diet xxx  Thank you for sharing


----------



## poshgal78

Very Nice!!!


----------



## tanj

oh my your collection is tdf!


----------



## lovebags0820

OMG!!!

Awesome collection!!
With all do respect.....what do you do for a living? I may want to switch careers!!


----------



## louisvqueen

pepsimax said:


> I mostly buy LV now, but I will show you the other bags first...
> Here is my GUCCI collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihttp://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/gucci057.jpg
> 457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/vesker015.jpg


 hi, if you ever want to sale that gucci blondie boston bag, please let me know,lol. im so serious


----------



## pepsimax

Holly,poshgal,tanj; thank you for looking,and thanks for the nice comments.

Lovebags; I just work in a store,and have a very low income,
but my sweet DH earns so much more than I,so he lets me 
use my salary on whatever I like,and he takes care of the bills...
And he sometimes buy a bag for my birthday or for christmas,too.
He is the most wonderful husband,he actually understand my purse 
obsession,because he has this thing about cars,lol.

louisvqueen; lol,I find it very hard to part with my bags

I have bought alexandra wallet monogram, and graffiti pink coin purse,
but I must wait  to post pics,but I will...


----------



## mardon

Hey Pepsi 

Any new items in the closet yet??


----------



## pepsimax

mardon said:


> Hey Pepsi
> 
> Any new items in the closet yet??


 
Hi Mardon,

I have the mono alexandra wallet and the pink graffiti wallet
back in Oslo,my sister is bringing it to me next time she is coming 
to visit,(in 2 weeks)
But I am really waiting for the african limelight now....
...And I want them both,mara and masai!
And I cant wait to se the new dark blue vernis...
I am saving for shopping trips to Germany this easter,in Munich
Stuttgart and Hamburg. And another trip to Hamburg and
Cologne (?)in May.And of course the trip to Copenhagen in June


----------



## pepsimax

I would like to show my only pair of Fendi shoes,velvet and suede:


----------



## pepsimax

...And a few pics of the fabulous Gucci boots:











I love shoes as well as bags...


----------



## MrsShoeGal

Your collection is killer! I love shoes too and I so hope to have a massive bag collection like your's one day!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

One word: Wow!

And a couple more; I LOVE the WC speedy


----------



## mardon

pepsimax said:


> Hi Mardon,
> 
> I have the mono alexandra wallet and the pink graffiti wallet
> back in Oslo,my sister is bringing it to me next time she is coming
> to visit,(in 2 weeks)
> But I am really waiting for the african limelight now....
> ...And I want them both,mara and masai!
> And I cant wait to se the new dark blue vernis...
> I am saving for shopping trips to Germany this easter,in Munich
> Stuttgart and Hamburg. And another trip to Hamburg and
> Cologne (?)in May.And of course the trip to Copenhagen in June


 
Sounds nice  How far away are you from LV?

I saw the gold limelight yesterday......it's very pretty, but it's very light gold and the beads are very heavy..... It wasn't for me  Would get absolutely no use out of it.

I'm dying to see that dark blue Vernis as well! 

I just love those Gucci boots! WOWZA!


----------



## pepsimax

mardon said:


> Sounds nice  How far away are you from LV?
> 
> I saw the gold limelight yesterday......it's very pretty, but it's very light gold and the beads are very heavy..... It wasn't for me  Would get absolutely no use out of it.
> 
> I'm dying to see that dark blue Vernis as well!
> 
> I just love those Gucci boots! WOWZA!


 
Hi,Mardon!
I am as far as you can get from the LV Oslo store ,
on the other side,the west coast....(6 hours with car)

I still have not heard from them;my SA is on holiday,but
I am talking to another nice SA, but I am SOOO impatientush:.
Its hard to decide what to buy,when I cant see it IRL.


----------



## pepsimax

mrsShoeGal;thanks for looking at my collection,happy that you 
liked it
PurseXaXholic;thanks for looking,and for the nice comment


----------



## peach6

wow, gorgeous collection!


----------



## pepsimax

peach6;Thank you very much!

I just want to show 2 LV belts ,they are sooo gorgeous,
but unfortunately I no longer have them, they corroded,so I 
had to bring them back to LV.
I really miss them!!!!! 
They are called SANGLE BELTS:


----------



## pepsimax

And this is what happened to them


----------



## voguegurl

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## mardon

pepsimax said:


> Hi,Mardon!
> I am as far as you can get from the LV Oslo store ,
> on the other side,the west coast....(6 hours with car)
> 
> I still have not heard from them;my SA is on holiday,but
> I am talking to another nice SA, but I am SOOO impatientush:.
> Its hard to decide what to buy,when I cant see it IRL.


 
Hi Pepsi

Oh you poor thing - I see that it can be difficult when you only have pics to rely on.....and they sometimes divert quite a lot from reality IMO...

It's really awful what happened to your belts - was it both of them that corroded?


----------



## pepsimax

mardon said:


> Hi Pepsi
> 
> Oh you poor thing - I see that it can be difficult when you only have pics to rely on.....and they sometimes divert quite a lot from reality IMO...
> 
> It's really awful what happened to your belts - was it both of them that corroded?


 
Yes,I have to study the pics really hard ,and take a chance...

And yes,they both corroded,one bought in the Paris
flagstore,and one bought in Brussels.


----------



## heychar

Your collection is Awesome, I love everything the speedy cube is my fave


----------



## MissPR08

You have an amazing collection.!


----------



## goldcoast34

Your Gucci boots and Chanel bag are stellar!


----------



## pepsimax

heychar;thank you for nice commentson my collection!
MissPro08;thank you very much!
goldcoast34;thanks! I the boots...


----------



## pepsimax

Today I have something new!!!

I got the pink graffiti zippy coin(and its not really pink on the
outside)


----------



## pepsimax

And I also got the alexandra monogram wallet!


----------



## pepsimax

And its cold here,so I bought the Reychavik scarf,too


----------



## pepsimax

Later I promise I will post modelling pics of the scarf


----------



## freshmess

Awesome new purchases, pepsimax! Your pink graffiti zcp rocks!!!
I hope the scarf is keeping you warm.


----------



## pepsimax

freshmess said:


> Awesome new purchases, pepsimax! Your pink graffiti zcp rocks!!!
> I hope the scarf is keeping you warm.


Thanks,freshmess!
I have also ordered the SC cobolt blue calf leather bag!
And a new leopard bracelet in yellow!
I will post pics when/if I get them...


----------



## pepsimax

Here I am modelling the brown Reykjavik scarf:shame:


----------



## freshmess

pepsimax said:


> Thanks,freshmess!
> *I have also ordered the SC cobolt blue calf leather bag!*
> And a new leopard bracelet in yellow!
> I will post pics when/if I get them...


 
OMG! You did?! My friend is also interested in it but we were wondering whether transfer is possible. How much did it cost in NOK, if you don't mind? 

Can't wait to see the photos! I'm eggcited! 

P.S. You look reaaaallly gorgeous in your LVs!


----------



## pepsimax

freshmess said:


> OMG! You did?! My friend is also interested in it but we were wondering whether transfer is possible. How much did it cost in NOK, if you don't mind?
> 
> Can't wait to see the photos! I'm eggcited!
> 
> P.S. You look reaaaallly gorgeous in your LVs!


 
Thanks,freshmess!

It was a horrible price tag;23600 nok,I think
I am getting it from London...


----------



## freshmess

pepsimax said:


> Thanks,freshmess!
> 
> It was a horrible price tag;23600 nok,I think
> I am getting it from London...



YOWZA!!! That's steep girl! 
Can't wait to see photos when you get it.


----------



## rx7girliegirl

pepsimax - ur collection is amazing!  so many different syles... very diverse.


----------



## pepsimax

rx7girliegirl said:


> pepsimax - ur collection is amazing! so many different syles... very diverse.


Thanks,that is very nice of you to say


----------



## pepsimax

freshmess said:


> YOWZA!!! That's steep girl!
> Can't wait to see photos when you get it.


 I hope I have not done something I will regret,now.
That would be an expencive mistake.


----------



## pepsimax

pepsimax said:


> I hope I have not done something I will regret,now.
> That would be an expencive mistake.


Turns out the London store cannot ship the SC blue leather bag
to Norway,so I guess there wont be a beautiful,blue SC bag
in my collection after all....


----------



## freshmess

pepsimax said:


> Turns out the London store cannot ship the SC blue leather bag
> to Norway,so I guess there wont be a beautiful,blue SC bag
> in my collection after all....



 that's sad news! 

but i guess a quick trip to london is in order!


----------



## sxcruz22

you really have an amazing collection.  i just went through all 12 pages and loved it all.  I love the gucci boots and the way the speedy cube and rose stole looked on you.  You have a great sense of style, cant wait to see what else you get this year!


----------



## pepsimax

sxcruz22 said:


> you really have an amazing collection. i just went through all 12 pages and loved it all. I love the gucci boots and the way the speedy cube and rose stole looked on you. You have a great sense of style, cant wait to see what else you get this year!


Thank you very much.Very happy that you liked it
And today I got something from LV again...


----------



## pepsimax

I got this called BRACELET LEOMONOGRAM DORE:


----------



## mardon

^^

GREAT bracelet, Pepsi! congrats a million - sorry though about your SC loss....but like freshmess says - a quick trip to London perhaps?


----------



## pepsimax

mardon said:


> ^^
> 
> GREAT bracelet, Pepsi! congrats a million - sorry though about your SC loss....but like freshmess says - a quick trip to London perhaps?


Thanks,Mardon!
I am not going to London(I think), but my SA told me they
have the SC in Munich...and thats where I am going in a few 
weeks time!So maybe I will pick it up there...


----------



## freshmess

pepsimax said:


> Thanks,Mardon!
> I am not going to London(I think), but my SA told me they
> have the SC in Munich...and thats where I am going in a few
> weeks time!So maybe I will pick it up there...



Yahoo! And think of the tax refund!


----------



## mardon

That's great news! Hope you get it!


----------



## karrey

I went through 13 pages and i must say ur LV collection is great.


----------



## canadianstudies

What a lovely collection! I love your vernis pieces, they really seem to sparkle!


----------



## Shivadiva

Amazing collection and great pics! Thanks for sharing  Looking forward to your next aquisitions


----------



## *Pink Sapphire*

Beautiful bags, I love your collection!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Pepsimax what a great collection.  I have the Prada sandals as well (chocolate patent) and absolutely love them.  Do you have any idea what is the retail value of the leomonogram?


----------



## pepsimax

karrey;thanks for looking at my collection,
canadienstudies;Thanks,glad you liked it...
shivadiva:Thanks for looking,there will be a few new items posted soon
pink sapphire;thanks,glad you liked it
M butterfly; Thanks! I guess the leomonogram was about £220, more or less?
It was 2350 NOK.

I will post a pic of the yellow leomonogram bracelet too(the one I already posted is gold),
and I finally got the African queen limelight in mara(violet)!!!!


----------



## lv271990

oo my god! 
I almost fell off my chair when I saw your collection! I absolutely love all your bags, sunglasses, jewelry an shoes! 
U have such a great style! *I love it!*


----------



## SweetPurple

pepsimax said:


> I got this called BRACELET LEOMONOGRAM DORE:


 
This is so pretty, I love it!

Congrats pepsimax!


----------



## kiianae

Great collection! U have such rare finds! Really nice....

*My Collection*
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3046
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=3047


----------



## The tall one

these boots are so SERIOUS!!! they make me wish that i was short!


----------



## pepsimax

lv271990;Thank you,that is so sweet of you to say.
SveetPurple;thanks! I have another leo bracelet in yellow too,I will post pics 
of it later.
kiianae;thank you,glad you like it.
The tall one;Thanks for stopping by again;I was wearing the gucci boots
to a party yesterday,and got a lot of nice comments...

I have another bracelet ,this is from Hermes:


----------



## pepsimax

I have quite a few sunglasses too,I know this thread says bags,but...
Hope you dont mind?
First 3 pair of Gucci:


----------



## pepsimax

And more Gucci:




And Chanel:




And Tom Ford:


----------



## pepsimax

The last pair I will show;Prada.
I have a lot of Prada sunglasses,and a few more of Gucci,but this is it for now...


----------



## sparkelyfish

You have _very _good taste


----------



## Givenchyman

First I have to say that I honesty love everything in your collection. But the Riveting bag is simply stunning! Thank you for sharing it was a real treat browsing your collection


----------



## pepsimax

sparkelyfish:Thank you very much...
givenchyman;Thank you for looking,and for nice compliments.

I found these lovely flowers (from my wonderful SA)on my doorstep.
With a nice card,wishing me a happy birthday...




The card from my SA at the LV store:


----------



## freshmess

That's a thoughtful gesture from your SA. 
Didn't know you celebrated your birthday, here's to wishing you a happy happy day! 
_Gratulerer med dagen! _


----------



## Phédre

Your collection is just breathtaking, stunning, beautiful, awesome,.......... I love every single piece!  You have amazing taste!
And a very happy birthday!


----------



## More bags

*pepsimax*, you have an outstanding collection.  Thanks for sharing all the beautiful pics.  Happy birthday!


----------



## amy84023

Your speedy watercolour is TDF!!! I have lusted after it, but unfortunately it is out of my price range right now.  Hopefully some time in the future though...


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you guys!
I had a great birthday,and my friends got me this lovely 
Marc Jacobs clutch! They are the best!
It is soo soft and "yummii",I really like it!
Here it is:


----------



## pepsimax

Another pic from the inside of the clutch:


----------



## margaritaxmix

Happy Birthday - the clutch is too cute, love the fun lining!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you,margaritamix
I have 2 leomonogram bracelets in yellow and red:









And all 3 together:


----------



## pepsimax

I also got this for my birthday,a great gift from another friend.
She knew I was going to Germany for easter holiday...(Hamburg&Munich)


----------



## pepsimax

I got the african limelight in mara,finally!


----------



## ladakini

Exquisite collection. Love the Reykjavik scarf. Just delicious.


----------



## GottaShop2

Wow!  Everything is such a delight to look at!!  What beautiful items!!


----------



## pepsimax

I got something new last weekend,bracelet from Hermes:


----------



## pepsimax

And a Gucci jockey bag,brown suede(it looks darker IRL):


----------



## pepsimax

And a gift from my DH:


----------



## SweetPurple

^ That's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Fantastic new additions!!


----------



## FancyPants

PepsiMax! You should start a blog or something  I would totally follow it instead of this half bad blog they have on VG (Sofies mote)...   I love your new LV bracelets!  Btw do you have the SS leopard scarf?


----------



## RacyRedhead

I'm speechless, and sooo jealous!  You have one of the best collections I've seen so far, and everything's in such a great order and condition; even your luggage items seem to be flawless. Gongrats, and enjoy!


----------



## pepsimax

SweetPurple and LV&Lexus;thank you very much
FancyPants;thank you,:shame::shame:,thats so sweet of you to say...
RacyRedhead;Thank you so much,you are too kind...

Next week I will (hopefully) show you my DREAMBAG!!!
I have bought the Hermes birkin bag!
So NO MORE bags for me,for about 2 years,this is the last addition in my collection in a very,very long time...I am on a SERIOUS ban,now!


----------



## pepsimax

FancyPants said:


> PepsiMax! You should start a blog or something I would totally follow it instead of this half bad blog they have on VG (Sofies mote)... I love your new LV bracelets! Btw do you have the SS leopard scarf?


 No,I do not have the SS leopard scarf,but I am not sure I can get this
now,after my big Hermes splurge...
But I really,really want it..


----------



## pepsimax

Here it is,my Birkin 35 black togo with ghw!


----------



## pepsimax

And the logo on the dustbag:


----------



## pepsimax

Another pic of the birkin:


----------



## SweetPurple

OMG pepsimax! I love your dream bag ~ congrats!

Although I have a feeling, it won't be your only Birkin


----------



## freshmess

Oh wow, congrats pepsimax!  Did you get it from the Hermes Oslo boutique?


----------



## pepsimax

freshmess said:


> Oh wow, congrats pepsimax!  Did you get it from the Hermes Oslo boutique?


Yes,I did,freshmess!
I was sooo lucky,they got this birkin in the store,(no waitinglist for
me)and I just knew it was going to be mine(thank you,DH).
Now I am on a serious ban,for about 1 1/2 year!


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow wow wow! Amazing collection! I love the halo, its so gorgeous! WC is really pretty too!  Your gucci anniversary is amazing! Congrats on the fab collection!


----------



## sabishka

pepsimax said:


> No,I do not have the SS leopard scarf,but I am not sure I can get this
> now,after my big Hermes splurge...
> But I really,really want it..


 
Second page, post #30, second picture shows 2 SS leopard scarves in purple and brown ! Did you forget about them? Anyways, congrats on your Birkin, it's truly stunning!


----------



## michilove

beautiful collection.  i love your LVs.  you have great taste ^^


----------



## pepsimax

sabishka said:


> Second page, post #30, second picture shows 2 SS leopard scarves in purple and brown ! Did you forget about them? Anyways, congrats on your Birkin, it's truly stunning!


OH,I misunderstood...I have 2 ,yes.But I thought you were talking
about (ss=spring/summer)the new colour;light pink and blue,
coming out later in July(I think?)...
But thank you for nice comments on my birkin,I love it


----------



## pepsimax

pro shopper;thank you so much
michilove;thank you,thats so sweet of you to say


----------



## Nala-DXB

wow .. you definetly have a wonderful collection .. especially the lv

and the gold leomonogram bracelets id TDF .. ur making me regret that i didnt buy it!  itsbeautiful


----------



## pepsimax

Nala-DXB;thank you so much

I have been shopping again,nothing much...But here it is:


----------



## kashmira

Your collection is amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FancyPants

OMG!!! Congrats on your *Birkin!* My dream bag as well, same size, leather and ghw!Ohh you're so lucky  If we have a LV Norway meeting in Oslo (and we SHOULD) you MUST take it with you!!! 

Ohh congrats once again, and hope you are feeling better after that car accident !!!


----------



## FancyPants

pepsimax said:


> Here are my favourites this time of the year,I wear them every day, brrrr.
> and Stephen Sprouse Leopars scarfs, violet and brown,
> and beige monogram scarf


 

Oh you do have that scarf ,the brown one.. I was talking about this one, not the spring summer hehe. I'm between SS brown and the Monogram beige (you have that as well) I have the monogram scarf in dark blue, so what should i get? Both? hehe


----------



## pepsimax

Kashmira;thank you for looking,glad you liked it
FancyPants;Thanks,I am fine now,but it sure was dramatic...
The Birkin is fantastic,I still have a big smile on my face,Iit!!!

And yes,get both,they are great!
I tried to get a dark blue scarf,but I was too late...
But maybe the new blue nuit that is coming out,is similar to dark blue?
I will have to ask my SA.


----------



## asl_bebes

So jealous ... I'm so in love with your birkin, it's stunning!  Congrats, any modeling pics with your birkin?


----------



## sesrup

I really enjoyed looking at your pics. T4P


----------



## Kaydee Lynn

I love your collection, you have great taste!


----------



## FancyPants

pepsimax said:


> Kashmira;thank you for looking,glad you liked it
> FancyPants;Thanks,I am fine now,but it sure was dramatic...
> The Birkin is fantastic,I still have a big smile on my face,Iit!!!
> 
> And yes,get both,they are great!
> I tried to get a dark blue scarf,but I was too late...
> But maybe the new blue nuit that is coming out,is similar to dark blue?
> I will have to ask my SA.


 

Good to hear you are okay!!!
My DBF got me that scarf one day before it was available for sale. And they only had 1 at the Oslo store. i'm lucky
The blue nuit is VERY nice, report back if you get it 
Have fun with your Birkin


----------



## wmgomez

Beautiful collection.


----------



## Bubach

I love every single piece you own! Truly amazing collection!


----------



## pepsimax

Asl bebes;thank you so much,I will try to post modeling pics one of these
days...
sesrup; thank you for lookingglad you liked it.
Kaydee Lynn;thank you,you are so sweet..


----------



## pepsimax

FancyPants;I will,thank you.
wmgomez;thank you very much.
Bubach;Thank you for looking,glad you enjoyed it.

This weekend I hope I can show you another Hermes goodie...
My sister bought something for me in Oslo,I get it on Saturday,hopefully...


----------



## PJMac

OMG your gucci boots and LV Halo Silver are TDF!!!!


----------



## pepsimax

PJMac; thank you for looking,glad you liked it

I got a new H belt;togo chocolate/black box:
They are reversible, so I get a few combinations. I think I will use them 
like this,or black/gold and black/silver.


----------



## SaraDK

I love the Hermes belts.. And the Birkin of course..


----------



## pepsimax

SaraDK;thank you for looking at my collection

I have got the monogram chale in bleu nuit!!
Will post pics when I get it,my sister is picking it up tomorrow!

Here is a pic of my hermes in action; the birkin,h-belt and collier de chien:


----------



## pepsimax

And the belt is reversible,and then matches my suede gucci bag:


----------



## bonny_montana

Pepsimax!!!!! I LOVE your Collection, it is all soooooo beautiful, enjoy them all in good health.  I really loved everything.


----------



## freshmess

Looking hot in your Hermes belts! The Birkin is a sight, too.


----------



## mardon

Hi Pepsi 

What a wonderful H Birkin you got yourself  - It's soooooo stunning. Great modeling pics too. You look so stylish! 

Hope you're well


----------



## PrincessTingTing

PepsiMax after seeing this birkin on you, I have decided that I am going to save up for my first birkin...it might take me years, lol!!!

Love it on you, congrats!!!  



pepsimax said:


> SaraDK;thank you for looking at my collection
> 
> I have got the monogram chale in bleu nuit!!
> Will post pics when I get it,my sister is picking it up tomorrow!
> 
> Here is a pic of my hermes in action; the birkin,h-belt and collier de chien:


----------



## hair-mess

another fan here - love and admire your collection and your sense of style


----------



## sweetlove

Love your collection! May I ask you, how much are the H belts in the Oslo store right now?


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you,sweetlove!
The H belt I think was 4400 nok?

Here is my new LV monogram chale in bleu nuit,I love the dark color!


----------



## pepsimax

bonny montana:thank you for looking at my collection,glad you liked it.
freshmess and mardon;you are always so sweet...
Ilove6skies;thanks,I am sure you will get your birkin sooner than you think
hair-mess;thank you for sweet comments


----------



## airborne

What a collection...very good.


----------



## pepsimax

talena.airborne,thanks,glad you liked it.

I got some new things today,first a gold pegasus cadena from Hermes,
for my birkin bag:


----------



## pepsimax

I will post a pic of the birkin with the cadena later, but here is my latest
buy from LV;the broad belt in amarante vernis:


----------



## ManaKuba

Wow, great collection Love it!


----------



## blackmamba10000

fabulous collection! love all of it!


----------



## nasyarayna

*PEPSIMAX*, I am drooling all over your collection...


----------



## bunny

Love your collection. You have great taste.


----------



## More bags

*pepsimax*, I love looking at your diverse collection.  Congratulations on your amazing Birkin - she's a beauty!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you for nice comments,eveyone!
Here is my bleu nuit belt in vernis :


----------



## pepsimax

Here are some pics of my hermes with the new cadena:


----------



## Deleted member 20806

I really love that cadena pepsimax!!!! My first love is LV of course, but I might get that little pegasus..... I like it! Would it look weird if I locked it on the front zipper of my pochette bosphore in damier?


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

gorgeous collection!!!!!


----------



## LaChula

Wow...great collection!


----------



## freshmess

Great little detail on your Birkin, love that pegasus! And the new LV belts are hot!


----------



## mardon

I  that Pegasus! Congrats on all of your new babies....love the belts too.....that Bleu Nuit is just yummy!
You have great taste, Pepsi - without any doubt


----------



## RacyRedhead

WOW, Pepsimax, *fantastic* new additions!  You undoubtedly have one of the biggest and most gorgeous collection in Scandinavia, and I'm loving every single item.. I can't even name my favorite, they're all equally stunning  You're my new purse idol!


----------



## pepsimax

Thanks for nice comments,everybody!
you are all so sweet

BUT: I have somehow managed to remove all my pics, from every post,
and as I am NO GOOD with computers,I am starting to wonder if I ever
will fix this again....(I obviously need some help...)


----------



## Cari284

I love you collection! I'm in aw. I love everything! This is amazing. So many congrats to you!


----------



## pinkenemy

Your collection is stunning!


----------



## °Marti°

great collection!
i really love Chanel bag!


----------



## pepsimax

Cari284,pinkenemy and Marti; thanks for your sweet comments

I got the new limited edition ROCK chale today:


----------



## pepsimax

And I got an invitation from LV; Jazz club!


----------



## Smellyfeet

OMG I'm in love with every piece! great taste!


----------



## GinaR

wow! great collection!


----------



## freshmess

Hi pepsimax, are you going to the event? 
Love that rock chale!


----------



## stacyinca

Wow pepsimax, you have great taste in bags.  Thank you for posting the pictures.


----------



## mardon

Hey Pepsi 

LOVE that Rock scarf!! - it's sooooooo cool! Congrats


----------



## inaonoson

Love your bags, especially the Mahina!
And the hermes cuffs are TDF too!
Brilliant!


----------



## pepsimax

thank you all for nice comments,.
I could not go to the LV jazz club this time,
maybe next time...
But I bought another bag:
Alexander Wang.


----------



## starr_shenell

Very nice collection!


----------



## JNH14

Unbelievable collection-you must have a great job!!!


----------



## Tutu

I just went through all the pages in this thread, and I loved every single photo in it!! Congratulations on having such an unbelievably beautiful collection, and thank you for sharing it


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

Beautiful collection! Conrats!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Veldig fin kolleksjon! Louis Vuitton i Oslo er nok ikke misfornøyd med å ha deg som kunde. Hehe..


----------



## fashion_mom1

A-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for looking,so happy you all enjoyed it
I have not been shopping much lately,(clothes only)so I have nothing new 
to show you...But I might find something in 2010....(I have a small wishlist)
Thanks for kind comments,everyone


----------



## sassyandcute

classy,timeless pieces,love it.


----------



## FancyPants

Pepsi we are bag twins on the last one


----------



## Ilgin

All your bags&shoes&accessories are simply amazing! The LV chocolate looks so tempting and the Derek Lam bag in the very first page - what a unique piece ...


----------



## O_BO

wow your collection is amazing i love your speedy cube


----------



## Sonita

oh wow your lvs are tdf! esp riveting and your vernis collection they're super gorgeous


----------



## wrapitup

I love the LVs.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugarae2000

Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for nice comments!
I will try to post my latest buys:





LV initiales vernis belt in grey


----------



## pepsimax

And another Hermes belt, gold togo:


----------



## pepsimax

And the last pic: The OCTOGONE belt in black and tan from LV:


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Wow, so sweet of you to respond to everyones comments!  This post is 21 pages of pure bliss! 

I love how your collection keeps growing ...and growing ....

I cannot pic a favorite!


----------



## Louiebabeee

you have an awesome collection ..really love all your stuff, thanks for showing!


----------



## newbee81

Wow, your collection is truly amazing!


----------



## bfali

amazing collection!  The belts are awesome!!


----------



## notoriousliz

Beautiful collection!


----------



## j'adore.d

_ENGLISH only please_


----------



## pepsimax

Its been a while....Now I finally have been shopping again.
No bags this time,but here they are:















Hermes scarves from fall/ winter 2010


----------



## pepsimax

And more Hermes,
Mohrs scarves ring









and they gave me the knotting cards!


----------



## pepsimax

And at last:Gucci sunglasses


----------



## miss gucci

nice..thanx for sharing


----------



## strsusc

TDF collection!


----------



## Bagsossession

amazing collection, love Gucci and Vuitton!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you for nice comments

I have been getting ready for winter
The Poliana hat(waiting for the scarf)







And the Colombus hat & beret:


----------



## pepsimax

And another leopard scarf in gris:


----------



## pepsimax

And finally:

Another Holy Grail Bag: Birkin 35 togo gold,ghw


----------



## blueberryshake

love your bags and accessories! You have the perfect body for those belts!


----------



## L.V.99

Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shop781

You have a wonderful collection!!! Love everything.


----------



## bonchanel

Love everything!  Hope to see more!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

very very nice!


----------



## Jaeniver

I'm speechless!  I love everything that you own!


----------



## Stereotypeq

ruemode said:


> OMG I would take EVERY bag and accessory in your closest! There isn't a less-than-perfect one in the bunch. And the Gucci Tall boots are TDF!!! LOVE THEM!



I agree! those boots are amazing.. I suddenly look at my 3 things i own (4 pending authenticity test.. ugh never buying on ebay or taking a short cut again!!) and realize i have some serious catching up to do.

PepsiMax, how long have you been collecting??


----------



## chinbrat

PepsiMax, I adore your collection...


----------



## freshmess

pepsimax said:


> Thank you for nice comments
> 
> I have been getting ready for winter
> The Poliana hat(waiting for the scarf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Colombus hat & beret:



These look super fabulous pepsimax! You're indeed set for Norwegian winter. =P


----------



## asianjade

Love your collection. I am not a big fan of Gucci but I really love the Boston in RED.


----------



## pepsimax

blueberryshake;thank you for your compliments:shame:
L.V.99,shop781,bonchanel,yakusoku.af,Jaeniver,chinbrat;thanks.so happy
you liked it.
Stereotypeq;I am not sure,about 7 years maybe?
Thanks Freshmess
asianjade;thanks for looking.


----------



## frugalistababe

so love your lv LE pieces and of course your 2 birkins! enjoy your haul


----------



## linhhhuynh

i loveee your Gucci gloves! and the Chanel! and the LV in #15!


----------



## craziebabe

Great collection!!


----------



## Catdance

Gorgeous collection, especially the LV pochette - soo cute!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

If I had your closet and accessories I would die of happiness!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for nice comments,I am glad you liked it.
I have a few photos here, first my new LV Poliana scarf:







And a Hermes scarf:


----------



## pepsimax

And another cadena from Hermes,the elephant:


----------



## pepsimax

And I love the new Mulberry Margaret zip wallet:


----------



## Suzie

Pepsimax, I have just viewed your whole thread. I love your collection, it is breathtaking!


----------



## Tasi

You have a gorgeous collection Pepsimax!


----------



## pepsimax

Suzie and Tasi,thanks

Here are my new La vie du grand nord scarves from H:


----------



## Love4MK

Gorgeous collection, pepsimax!


----------



## discoAMOUR

Pepsimax, I adore your collection. It's magnificent! Very lovely and classic. I love the few pics you put up modeling your collection. You look fabulous!


----------



## HermesvsChanel

Really really nice pepsimax!!


----------



## nay.nay01

Love your collection especially the gucci boots!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for the nice comments
Here are my new dip dye scarves from H:


----------



## ipudgybear

Oh gorgeous scarves! I love everything in your collection!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love love your collection ... definitely one of my favorites!  I truly enjoyed going thru this thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## neobaglover

your collection is amazing!! very diverse.  I like the fact that you have taken time and thought to build the collection!  very amazing!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Both look great...


----------



## louigirlxo

love the halosilver lv wow!


----------



## amyc954

Love the Gucci Boots!!!


----------



## Tee Tee

Yummy collection!!


----------



## cupcakes26

You have a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Noramor

Wow, stunning collection! Love your LV bags - I've been to LV i Oslo many times... Next time I want a new wallet


----------



## mlag724

Went through all 24 pages at once. Could not stop after first page. You have a beautiful collection. CONGRATS. Looks like a collection built over many years not just 7. Was your gradual or did you always know your true style. Youu have a beautiful and classic style that will last forever. Will continue to come back to see more of your beautiful collection.


----------



## annathijs

Amazing!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for nice comments

I got a few more pics;first a Miu Miu bag:






and another Mulberry wallet:


----------



## pepsimax

And a pair of Gucci boots and gloves:






and some Burberry belts and gloves:


----------



## cralleycat

omg... those Burberry gloves are gorgeous!... awesome collection..


----------



## luvarmcandy

Love, love your RODEO DRIVE, in amarante... it looks great on you!! Great collection of bags....sooo envy those gucci boots as well!!


----------



## thekellybirkin

your LV's look so YUM-EEH!


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

*JEALOUS* 
amazing collection!! i esp love the bronze mahina and those hot gucci boots!!
very very nice and i love that they aren't all the overly popular pieces. loves it!!


----------



## missgiannina

your pradas are tdf


----------



## Nicky18

I love your LV collection!


----------



## clp moo em

Wow i love everything you have! What a great collection


----------



## bag2bag

pepsimax..your collection is truly amazing. I love everything!


----------



## kittenelle

love your Prada family!!


----------



## pepsimax

Got some new 70 scarves from H:
Cheval H.


----------



## pepsimax

Hermes scarf rings:


----------



## pepsimax

A Celine wallet and Lv scarf"flamme":


----------



## pepsimax

Thanks for all the nice comments,everyone
I have been shopping a few new things from Fendi and Celine:






The Silvana bag


----------



## pepsimax

And Celine classic black box/mini luggage in black:


----------



## pepsimax

And a small bracelet from Fendi,
and Miu Miu shoes:


----------



## gtvicky

Nice collection pepsimax. Congrats on your new purchases. You also have nice photography skills.


----------



## PattyP

Ojojoj....... En av dem bästa kollektionerna jag sett på länge!


----------



## zjajkj

wow


----------



## livingdoll

love your collection!


----------



## cynergyfit

Wow!  As many have said before...you have great taste and an exceptional collection.  It also sounds like you enjoy your treasures.  I really love those Gucci sweater like boots! OMG!!!


----------



## pepsimax

gtvicky; thanks for nice compliments
PattyP,dinitegrity,livingdoll,cynergyfit;thank you for looking at my collection,glad you liked it
Have been shopping at H again:


----------



## pepsimax

and a reversible belt,matching the clic clacks:


----------



## MrsTGreen

your collection!!


----------



## tinad2004

absolutely stunning collection your have! its impossible to choose which one i love the most! your miu miu and fendi are stunning =]


----------



## designerdiva40

You have a gorgeous collection, love your Birkins, thanks for sharing.


----------



## simpleqrl

loveeeee your collection!


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

that HALO SILVER of yours is TDF!!!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for nice comments,
Here are my new bags,and some other small items:
First,Celine Phantom luggage


----------



## pepsimax

And more celine,bio-cabas with the old wallet...


----------



## pepsimax

And a new celine wallet,with the phantom bag


----------



## pepsimax

Finally; something small from Hermes:


----------



## bubu123

Love your new Celine bag! Nice choice on the colors! Enjoy reading your thread


----------



## miah100

Your collection is simply *amazing*! Effortless chic!


----------



## pepsimax

New blue Celine phantom:


----------



## pepsimax




----------



## pepsimax

And Triptyque in camel:


----------



## ayla

Love the new Celine additions - stunning !


----------



## averagejoe

Wow I LOVE your Celine bags!!!


----------



## misshcouture

you have an amazing collection!!!!!!


----------



## jackie683

WOW WOW WOW !! I am in love with the Celine wallet.  What is the style name? Or the collection?

P.S. Did I mention your collection is DIVINE. I love your choices, especially the more recent ones. I'm loving the Hermes and Celine. So chic.


----------



## jackie683

pepsimax said:


> A Celine wallet and Lv scarf"flamme":



this wallet, for visual reference


----------



## minnieraz

im in love with your LV collection, ur soo lucky


----------



## Chakecia

pepsimax said:


> I mostly buy LV now, but I will show you the other bags first...
> Here is my GUCCI collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihttp://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/gucci057.jpg
> 457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/vesker015.jpg



Whats the name of the black Gucci in the center in the second pic!? I LOVE it & Your LV speedy cube is super cute. Awesome collection


----------



## its so you

omg!! your collection is GORG!!!  i love your Celine taupe/black wallet and Triptyque bag!! I totally want a triptyque next!


----------



## KayuuKathey

not only do you have the same name of one of my favorite guilty pleasure drinks! BUT Your collection is amaze-balls!  I loved it.


----------



## Neebom

UGHHHH!!! you are making me want to go shopping &  move to Oslo so we can be BBFs!!! Love everything you have posted !!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You are one lucky woman...  You have a heavenly collection


----------



## CHANEL LOVER5

pepsimax said:


> Here are my favourites this time of the year,I wear them every day, brrrr.
> GRAND FROID CAP AND SCARF, in verone and coral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Stephen Sprouse Leopars scarfs, violet and brown,
> and beige monogram scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Mahina stoles,in black,brown and pink


I LOVE THE STEPHEN SPROUSE SCARVES!!!! i have two myself!!, do you find that they pull all the time?!


----------



## TeddyLV

Your collection is absolutely beautiful! I love love your LV's&hellip;especially the Sunset Boulevard's


----------



## louisvuitton101

I bet you always get a "I love your bag!!" when you go shopping!!


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Love your diverse collection! )


----------



## taravuitton

drooling over your collection ... I really love the blue panthom color on your new  Celine bag (*jealous*)

Can't wait to see more


----------



## More bags

Love your new Celine bags!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving the new additions. You have amazing taste!


----------



## MrsJstar

What a GoRgEoUs collection!!:salute: Just drooled thru every page!!Congrats on your beautiful pieces!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Love your Celine bag and great collection!


----------



## mygivenchy

pepsimax said:


> I mostly buy LV now, but I will show you the other bags first...
> Here is my GUCCI collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihttp://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/gucci057.jpg
> 457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/rnt/vesker015.jpg


i love your gucci collection. they are extremely beautiful. any plans of including the sukey? its also fabulous


----------



## deltalady

Great collection!


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for nice comments
Here are a dark blue chanel and the balenciaga city bag:


----------



## pepsimax

And a pair of CL:


----------



## iceshimmer27

Hi! You have a wonderful collection! May I ask for the code of your Chanel Dark Blue? It's really gorgeous!


----------



## terps08

pepsimax said:


> Thank you all for nice comments
> Here are a dark blue chanel and the balenciaga city bag:



Great collection and new additions!!


----------



## carebearz

Really beautiful collection..I love how you not only buy the classics but also the seasonal stuff. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## VitaBellaPM

WOW gorgeous collection you have here


----------



## redcoral

Great collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juliana1969

Outstanding collection, you must feel very proud !!!


----------



## pepsimax

YSL bag and shoes:

ysl belle du jour clutch,merlot color






Ysl tribute sandal black/toffee


----------



## pepsimax

And YSL tribtoo shoe black


----------



## pepsimax

Another pic of the belle du jour,different light:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Fabulous updates. Love all the new YSL's.


----------



## bonniekoon

I love the clutch!


----------



## pepsimax

I also got the black Isabel Marant Dicker boots


----------



## pepsimax

From Hermes, a click H bracelet and Le Robinson Chic scarf:


----------



## gfinlandia

your collection is mesmerizing. Your Speedy Watercolour in white is my favourite, its a GORGEOUS bag.


----------



## JennyErin

Your LV collection is amazing all this LEs! Just stunning!


----------



## Jadeite

extensive collection, you are quite a shopper.


----------



## Charm24

pepsimax said:


> I also have a few Marc Jacobs, but maybe I will take some pics of them later...
> But now my TRUE PASSION: LOUIS VUITTON!!!!!
> I start with some vernis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pochette patch...


jealous jealous jealous! lovely collection pepsimax


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you for nice comments
Here are a few new additions:


----------



## pepsimax

tigre du bengal:


----------



## mlag724

pepsimax said:


> tigre du bengal:


 Is this Hermes?


----------



## bfs

WOW, you have fabulous collection!! Thanks for sharing~


----------



## pepsimax

mlag724 said:


> Is this Hermes?


 yes,from fall 2012 collection


----------



## pepsimax

Here are my new shoes from Gucci and Ysl:


----------



## pepsimax

And Balenciaga classic city black






And Hermes Collier de chien in mykonos blue


----------



## pepsimax

point d orgue


----------



## JennyErin

Your collection is amazing Pepsi!! Love those new Gucci sandals, so sparkly!!


----------



## Stansy

Your collection is amazing!! May I please please please move into your closet


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Beautiful


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you for nice comments

Here is the YSL CABAS CHYC mini in black


----------



## pepsimax

RED CABAS CHYC MINI


----------



## pepsimax

Brown Celine mini luggage, and CL in nude patent leather:


----------



## pepsimax

YSL with CL


----------



## razzy

OMG!!! finally i have come to the end! i have read the entire thread! wasn't able to eat breakfast!!! your collection is TDF!  every page never cease to amaze me!  i get excited every time! hahaha!!! thank you for sharing... i just wondered how big is your closet... I wish to see how you store/display your collections! Hugs and Kisses!!


----------



## Glamouricious

Love all of it...!!!
Bags, shoes, accesories! WOW


----------



## CeePee08

Love love your collection!


----------



## menakaana

nice collection


----------



## mf19

pepsimax said:


> I have a few LE vuittons, here is the HALO SILVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the SPEEDY WATERCOLOUR in white



I am absolutely in love with your watercolor!  what I would give to have one...


----------



## Dhalia

Love your collection, and you have a great style.
I am in love with your Celine mini luggage bags. Was never interested in them but tPF is definitely getting me into the whole thing!! Thank you for sharing and can't wait to see more.


----------



## oneoranother

Wow! Just Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## crazy8baglady

What a stunning collection! Love your taste in everything!


----------



## lara parlak

amazing collection ....


----------



## pepsimax

IM Jackson boots:


----------



## morepurse

Nice collection!!!


----------



## gburgnicole

I never really considered myself a shoe person but am now after looking at your collection!!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

Holy crap, I love everything!! Especially your beautiful Celine bags! Nice pictures, too


----------



## dcrazybaghag

the hermes cdc's are to die for!!!


----------



## kllenore

Very Nice! I love the Watercolour Speedy!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Great collection! Loving your Celine pieces, YSL pieces, Balenciaga pieces, the dark blue Chanel, the Hermes scarves... I guess I could go on 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PoshVintageCH

My oh my, I am absolutely in awe of your collection!! The shoes, the bags, the scarves, the bracelets... Adore them all! This is definitely a thread I must keep a close look on!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## pepsimax

thank you for nice comments
Here are a few Hermes c la fete scarves:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Your collection is wonderful. You have fabulous taste!


----------



## Penelope75

So envious!

Loving Gucci boots And BV clutch!!!!


----------



## Maddy luv

Love you're collection sooo much, it's awsome


----------



## pepsimax

From Hermes;
CLF in grey, and H belt in etoupe and indigo blue:


----------



## pepsimax

And Les Cannes:


----------



## pepsimax

And Quadrige scarf:


----------



## pepsimax

New in from Hermes:
2 indigo blue/taupe belt+ 2 buckles,and Quadrige scarf,dark blue:


----------



## pepsimax

H indigo blue and dark blue Qadrige scarf with my dark blue chanel bag:






And a H charm for my bag


----------



## Chicklet 000

You have an AMAZING collection


----------



## ilovefashion13

pepsimax said:


> New blue Celine phantom:



NEED this in my life soon! LOVE your collection it's amazing


----------



## sassywomen

You have a very versatile collection ever


----------



## pepsimax

Thank you all for your sweet comments

Here is my new cashmere shawl,CSMC from Hermes:


----------



## pepsimax

New hydra blue/crocus belt


----------



## pepsimax

Hermes 70 scarf:Tropiques


----------



## rosine

The cashmere shawl is just fantastic!


----------



## luvluv

You have an amazing collection!


----------



## pepsimax

Saint Laurent cabas chyc clutch in black
(it looks grey in the photo?)


----------



## DonnaHawk

Amazing collection...I LVoe every pc...enjoy with great health  and happiness


----------



## dizzyisacow

love it all!


----------



## pepsimax

Celine trio in rust:


----------



## mehrten

pepsimax said:


> And I got some "gifts" from LV:
> For christmas this delicious box of chocholate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a LV book...



Okay so I drooled more on the chocolate than the bags!


----------



## pepsimax

Summer silk twill 140:


----------



## wien

Thanks for sharing!!! Love your collection!!! I won't eat the chocolate if I received them from Louis Vuittion.  It's too cute.


----------



## pepsimax

valentino studded shoes in nude patent and black leather:


----------



## pepsimax




----------



## BlondieB2013

u have wonderful taste


----------



## lolo0deh

wow! am obsessed with LV too and ur collection is absolutely magnificent


----------



## pepsimax

CDC ultraviolet with PHW.


----------



## pepsimax

Black CDC with PHW:


----------



## pepsimax

Collection of CDC:


----------



## pepsimax

Black belt42 with Constance brushed GHW buckle.


----------



## Suzie

Wow, just an amazing collection.


----------



## pepsimax

Kelly double tour in Sapphire blue Swift with phw


----------



## pepsimax




----------



## pepsimax

CL in green suede:


----------



## pepsimax

Christian Louboutin:


----------



## pepsimax

Another pic of KDT:


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love your new additions...stunning.


----------



## pepsimax

Celine motorcyckle jacket in burgundy


----------

